
Optical Effects in User Interfaces (for True Nerds) - tosh
https://medium.muz.li/optical-effects-9fca82b4cd9a
======
lancepioch
I've inadvertently noticed this quite a bit before, but I didn't realize the
solution was so basic though, it's a very simple trick!

